# Flies(?) in ears + bloody spots in ears...



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Alli has the same thing. I've found garlic in her feeds has helped a little, but the only way to really stop the flies entirly is to use a face+ear mask thing
Like this









or this









Dont worry about it too much though. Also using flyspray on the *outside* of the ears helps a little. I wouldn't spray it into the ear though. Horses like to keep rain out of their ears so i guess liquids in their ears arent good


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG that is terrifying!!! I'm guessing the buildup attracts them. Put some SWAT on the tips of her ears and clean them out with teatree oil and a cotton ball


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My horses won't keep masks with ears on either:-(

If you can afford Vetericyn, it will work very well to clean the ears.

I NEVER spray anything on or inside the ears. I spray the Vetericyn on a small piece of paper towel and gently massage the ears clean.

If you can't get the Vetericyn make a 50-50 mix of regular listerine and water in a spray bottle - still spraying it on a paper towel to massage the ears.

I use Zonk-It fly spray (at least until I can't find it anymore:?

Again, I spray the Zonk-it on a paper towel and massage the outside, edges, and upper portion of the insides of the ears with it. I do that every other day and it seems to be working.

That being said, if there are big open sores in the ears, I would not rub fly spray in there and I wouldn't use the Listerine/water either; Listerine is alcohol based and that will burn open sores.

Keeping the ears bite-free this season seems like it's going to be a full time job thanks to the mild winter many of us had.

I generally don't have to start spraying my horses until July; I've been spraying them since late April:shock:


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Biting Gnats is probably what is bothering your horse. Lots of good suggestions already on how to deal with them.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

my horse gets the same thing in his ears and on his sheath. i put swat on his sheath and fly spray on the outside of his ears and a fly mask with ears on him when i first start noticing it every year. i usually take a clean rag with some water and wipe the little scabs out as well.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I use udder balm for these little pests. They are extremely common where I live, and they attack the horses in their ears and on their bellies/navel area. I've had it before when I rub their ears and my hand is covered in blood. Luckily my latest gelding loves his fly mask (with ears) and keeps it on. My previous mare was not so easy.

Take a small amount of bag balm/udder balm and rub the tips of their ears with it, being careful not to go too far down in the ear. I LOVE the medicated stuff, as it heals up the wounds and keeps the flies out (they can't bite through it as it is too thick and they get stuck in it and die). It needs to be applied about once a day, sometimes you can go 2 days or so without needing to apply more.

This stuff can be used just about anywhere on their skin. I also use it to cover wounds after I disinfect/clean them as it keeps regular biting flies out of the wound as well and moisturizes the area. It is cheap, and available at most farm and barn stores.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much. They are common. They are more annoying than detrimental. I "clean" my guys' ears regularly and smash any of the ear knats that aren't fast enough to get away. Mana and Thelma are getting used to fly spray on their ears. I just have to be very careful not to spray into their eyes and it is all good. It helps a ton.


----------



## srh1 (Jun 3, 2012)

The same thing has happened to my pony before. I used swat until the ear had healed, it is by far my favorite product for taking care of minor cuts and scrapes during fly season. Then I switched to using a roll on fly spray. It's very convenient and also works well for around the horses eyes and the rest of their face.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Levi has them too, my trainer said its not uncommon, its just from flies biting and irritating the skin. I take a cotton ball and water/wound care stuff and wipe them every week. His buddy in the pasture always tears his masks off, so theres no use in getting a new one. ;_;


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the information everybody!  Good to know it isn't anything more terrible than just simply flies in her ears!

I'll keep putting tea tree ointment in there (not the spray) and I ordered some SWAT so I'll be using that as well. I never knew tha fly repellent ointments/roll on flyspray actually worked! How nice! Lacey will put up with spray but she gets really nervous about it near her head (I've never sprayed her in the face but she came to me super headshy so who knows what happened there) and I really having her fear/dislike a daily summer event with me. Anyway, yay!


----------

